

The Process of the PhD  - yewweitan
http://scrivle.com/2010/11/26/the-process-of-the-phd/

======
naithemilkman
I've always felt academics and entrepreneurs are really cut from the same ilk.

As entrepreneurs, we try to increase the overall wealth of the economy and if
we are able to push it out by a little, we've succeeded. In the same way,
academics are trying to increase the boundary of human knowledge and if they
are able to contribute something new and unique to their field, they be
considered to be successful.

However, once in a while, an entrepreneur/academic makes a complete earth
shattering business/discovery that takes the game to a whole new level. Think
Facebook and Newtonian laws for examples.

